# Working Surf Fishing Bait Deployment Boat Prototype!



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

My business partner and I have been working on a design for a bait deployment boat that will handle reasonable surf while deploying up to a 2 pound bait out to distances of 600 yards for the past 12 months. At this time we have two working prototypes that were tested at Nagshead, NC in October. Tests went extremely well with big baits deployed at distances only achievable by kayaks. We are now in the process of creating a third and final prototype taking the best of both of the previous models and combining them into the final product. Up to this point we have been working on this to allow us to fish big baits from the beach without the kayak part as neither of us is capable of ocean kayaking. Now that we have something that outperforms our expectations we are considering starting a business dedicated to making and selling these bait deployment boats to allow surf fisherman the opportunity to stay high and dry on the beach while fishing far beyond the third sandbar. We would appreciate your feedback as to if there is a market for this boat so that we can make our decision. The price point we have discussed is around $1800 for a complete boat and retrieval device. We welcome all comments as to the viability of our idea. I apologize for the vague details but if we choose to produce these boats we will need to keep specifics to ourselves until the patent is complete. 

Thanks, 
Ben


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Radio controlled I assume?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

make it cheaper....


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

We have taken a more low tech approach to the design. We looked at the dinglehopper design and decided that we would not want to send something that expensive into the ocean with only radio control to bring it back. Our design incorporates a tether line which keeps the boat on a strait course and allows retrieval. We have used a timer to start and stop the boat but are working on a radio control that would only start and stop the boat. This way if anything goes wrong the boat can be retrieved with the tether line.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

The only way to reduce the cost would be to sell the boat as a kit that could be assembled by the purchaser. There are many parts though and the average person may be overwhelmed by the process.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> The only way to reduce the cost would be to sell the boat as a kit that could be assembled by the purchaser. There are many parts though and the average person may be overwhelmed by the process.



$1800 makes this an expensive toy for a very limited market especially compared to deploying a 2 pound bait out 1000 feet from shore by walking it out to the end of Jennettes Pier and dropping it over the side or convincing a young avid Kayaker or Surfer to paddle your bait out for a six pack of Budweiser

What happens when your boat as it is being deployed goes over the Falls and gets tumbled in the impact zone of a big Rogue Comber coming out of nowhere?


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

what does it do on a hard ne wind


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree -- way too expensive for a toy. I have looked into the idea of getting a remote controlled boat (tied to a extra spool of line) and having it take my bait out there and if for whatever reason it loses signal, I will just pull it back. I know it is easier said than done, but some of the best remote controlled boats are no more than a few hundred dollars (given that I do water proof the engine and all components so that salt doesn't have a huge impact on the exterior and interior).

If you could make a cheaper version, that is well designed and easy to deploy then I would consider it; however anything over 500 ... I would do exactly what Garboman is saying..a kid with a kayak and a few bucks works wonders.


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

something like a CANNON without freezing your bait rigs, I see the idea myself with a yak but too $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

To answer your questions; a store bought remote controlled boat that will take a two pound bait out through rough surf while dragging a fishing line would have to be at least 48" in length with two high torque engines and will cost roughly $2000, (I know, I checked it out because I didn't want to reinvent the wheel) One of the few people in this country that builds 48 inch self righting hulls that would work for this application quoted me $1500 for the hull alone with no motors, controls, etc. Our design uses a trolling motor designed to push people in a boat so it is over powered to begin with, I have seen hard winds paralleling the beach push it a little off course but it still has able to get the bait 300+ yards off the beach although the bait was dropped at an angle from our launch point. The boat is completely waterproof and self righting. It is built very well and will handle abuse unlike a toy remote control boat. This is not a toy but a hard working tool. The battery life is around 60 minutes of run time. The boat is capable of running a bait out 400 yards in around 5 minutes so each battery should deploy 12 baits. There was one test where the prototype #2 carried a 2 pound bait dragging 40# test mono and its tether line over 500 yards before the 4 minutes that I had set on the timer expired. Extra batteries are available so that the number of baits that can be deployed are increased. Giving a kayaker or surfer a few bucks to run one bait out is cheaper but what is you plan on fishing multiple rods or for many hours. This allows one guy to deploy baits at will for as long as he chooses to fish. It is expensive but it is also well built and should last for years. Every part is replaceable as well should something break.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

The advantage over a cannon is one: Fresh Bait two: You can use bait casting equipment and three: I would like to see the cannon that would launch one of TW's giant mullet 300+ yards (which this boat can easily do)


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

It sounds like a really cool idea...but I know I can't afford $1800. Can some people? Sure. Is that market relatively small? I think so. JMO. All the best to you though. Capitalism is a wonderful thing.


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

who uses CHOAKER BAIT anyway, elephants pick up peanuts, you must shark fish?????????????? most reels only hold 250-300 yd anyway


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

The $1800 price is still in discussion. If we can charge less we will because I realize that the average surf fisherman will probably not be able to shell out that kind of cash on his hobby. Although I see tons of guy on the beach with rods that cost $500+ with a reel strapped on it that doubled the value of the rod purchased so that they can cast at the most 10 ounces of lead and a fish head at most, lets be generous, 175 yards. So there must be a market for something capable of delivering a bait triple that distance.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Joemullet,
True, we are only saying the boat is capable of carrying a two pound bait(or more). It can easily be used for delivering smaller baits at shorter distances. Yes most "casting" reels hold 250 to 300 yards of line but with this boat you are not regulated to a casting reel. We built this to make it possible for anybody to be able to big game fish from the beach whether they can cast/kayak or not.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Why not just develop your own cheap hull, made from a styrofoam mold, with an epoxy overpour? To make it full displacement and self-righting, you would just need to ensure that all of your components (motor, battery, etc) are underhung.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I think you are being overly optimistic about your "toy" boat's sea going abilities as well as a viable market for prospective purchasers and forget about a Patent

A Patent is a legal process that is very expensive


Back in 1973 my good friend and Roommate Ted "The Rasper" and I decided to launch Ted's 14 foot center board sailing Pram on the open beach in Encinitas California

We had done a fair amount of Sailing in the Pram in San Diego Harbor and it was fun but it did not seem overly adventurous, so this time we were going for the deep blue Sea.....

We picked a perfect day with a stiff offshore wind blowing out to Sea

Ted and I were exulting as the wind caught our little set of sails and we were smartly making way for the Grand Pacific out beyond the surf line

We had all most made it to the outer bar when a singular dark green swell appeared on the horizon

The swell increased in size as it came at us and then the green wall of the 12 foot wave steepened until it was just a sheer black face both Ted and I instinctively knew we were not going to make it and both of us had to dive off the sides of our craft just before it went over the Falls, breaking the mast in the process and then in the aftermath Ted and I, bobbing in our wetsuits....herded the flotsam of broken boat parts back to shore....defeated....

A crowd of onlookers formed on the beach to hopefully witness a drowning or something noteworthy like that.....

A forty inch plastic toy boat would have been eliminated from existence by that wave


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

We looked into that and decided against it because we wanted the boat to be able to withstand years of punishment from the surf. Also we discovered that the thin light hulls did not displace enough water to be stable and maintain course through the surf.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Garboman,
Our optimism comes from a battery of successful tests with two different prototypes before during and after a very decent October Blow in the Outer Banks of North Carolina. The boats exceeded our expectations. The boats are built like tanks and can be completely submerged with no problem. They always pop back to the surface.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> We looked into that and decided against it because we wanted the boat to be able to withstand years of punishment from the surf. Also we discovered that the thin light hulls did not displace enough water to be stable and maintain course through the surf.



I'm talking about a solid chunk of foam. Formed using a bandsaw or a hot knife. Forget making it look like it's supposed to be racing against something. Think of a tugboat. FULL DISPLACEMENT. Form follows function.

Are you manufacturing this product yourself, or are you going to be marketing a production quality prototype to potential suitors?


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

If we decide to market this, the plan is for us to manufacture the boat. I understand that the foam would be cheaper but I don't think that it will hold up to the ocean while carrying the motor, battery and bait through the surf. The motor and battery alone weigh in at around 30 pounds! The design we have come up with works as well as it does in part because of the materials that we use and the weight that they add to it.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> If we decide to market this, the plan is for us to manufacture the boat. I understand that the foam would be cheaper but I don't think that it will hold up to the ocean while carrying the motor, battery and bait through the surf. The motor and battery alone weigh in at around 30 pounds!


There was a guy on here some months back that was wanting to deploy baits with an Octocopter which also was several thousand dollars If I remember right and is similar to what Jeffrey Bezo's is attempting to do with Robo Helicopters delivering Amazon.com packages from Warehouse door to the Consumers door in less than Twenty minutes after the customer clicks "Buy Now"

Jeff Bezos can probably afford it if his initiative does not work out are you planning on doing this as a viable business or is this thread really just meant to trick us?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I suspected as much. You seem to be making some "rookie" mistakes in your approach to this. Your decision to design and manufacture this product yourself isn't likely to serve you well, but I respect your decision, and wish you the best.

That being said, I think you'd do well to put just a tad bit of time into researching statics and strength of materials. Foam is not a material that carries tremendous strength on its own, but with lightweight reinforcement, is more than capable of doing what you are asking. Not to mention different techniques for producing denser foams. (which will reduce buoyancy slightly, but not catastrophically) You'll have to coat it, but this lends to strength, and you'll have a hard time getting more bang for your buck when it comes to floatation, than styrofoam. That's my engineering background and product development experience speaking. For the price point that you'd be shooting for, (which as stated, you've probably already wrongly identified) you're going to need to keep this as low tech and low cost as possible. Otherwise, you'll be building boats and practically giving them away, as there is just no demand that would allow a significant volume for a product of this nature to generate a profit - or possibly even a return.

Sorry to be harsh, but just trying to keep it honest with you. I've been down this road many times...


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

This is not a trick, we do have two working prototypes that have been tested and perform as intended. They were created for our use but after being told many many times that we should put them into production and sell them we are considering doing this as a viable business and are trying to establish what if any market exists for this product. 

The materials we have settled on are wood, steel, and hard plastic. Our design has the correct amount of buoyancy meaning that it floats with 90% of it being underwater. This way it punches through waves instead of having to pop over top of them. A more buoyant boat would be turned back too easily by large waves. We are still testing other materials and will take your insites to our drawing board to see if it could work. I have reservations about the amount of buoyancy created by the foam though as too much is just as bad as too little. I do have access to extremely dense foams used in the sign industry and have considered incorporating them into the design. There are probably many ways that we could cheapen the design to make the price point lower but all of them will take something away from the effectiveness and usability of the boat. Can we make them cheaper? Probably. Will it hurt the functionality of the boat? Definitely. At this time the design is very low tech and easy to use. I realize that injection moldings or 3D printing could possibly lower the cost of the boat but I do not have access to the equipment for that. We created these boats in our garage using materials that we could find at hardware stores or online and low and behold the very first one worked exactly as we intended!


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> My business partner and I have been working on a design for a bait deployment boat that will handle reasonable surf while deploying up to a 2 pound bait out to distances of 600 yards for the past 12 months.


I know I'm green at this surf fishing game, but I'm trying to visualize what having a bait 600 yards out would be like. That's almost a 3rd of a mile...5 football fields (unless it's a Canadian field because they have a longer field and bigger balls). All I can imagine is a lot of tangled up pissed off people unless the fish only swims directly away from or directly towards the person that managed to get it 600 yards out...but I may be wrong.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't want to be that guy but there is no way that will sell at that price point. I can get a fully rigged out fishing kayak with a motor built in for $2,200. http://www.oceankayak.com/kayaks/angler_kayaks/torque/ 

I understand that the kayak doesn't take my bait out for me but you have to also understand that your boat will not carry a real person. You have to bring the price down. Use cheaper parts or less parts or different system. If you get it around $500 you will sell quite a few but at $1800 I'm sorry there are just very very few people that will buy it. 

Look at some of the designs that the Brits use for carp fishing. Maybe some of that will help you. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Shuttle-Carp-Fishing-Bait-Boat-Carry-Case-/200594835905 I still think these are rather expensive and most people wouldn't buy them but some people do buy them.

I wish all the luck to you and if you can get that price down I will be in line to buy one.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> We created these boats in our garage using materials that we could find at hardware stores or online and low and behold the very first one worked exactly as we intended!


I understand, and have no doubt. But about those "rookie" mistakes...

I know that this goes well beyond the advice that you've sought, but consider this: If, hypothetically, you try to market your product to a prospective manufacturer who has the resources and capital to put this idea into production, what will their response be? Will anyone be willing to buy this idea? If not, consider carefully if you're willing to take a risk that somebody in the business isn't willing to take.

Unfortunately, identifying your market is a step that comes well before developing your product. If you don't know whether or not a market exists for your product, you've already put the cart before the horse. (and in all likelihood, a market does not exist for said product) That's one of the reasons why I stated that it wasn't the best decision to undertake this project on your own. If you have all of your research in hand, you'll know if your product is favorable for market, and if it is favorable for market, there will usually be someone out there with money to burn, that they will be willing to put up as venture capital. That money pays for people who have the background to help you design and develop a product that you can present as "production ready" when seeking investment capital, or for finding a final buyer. (like a big box store)

If you've made a working prototype, and feel the need to sell them, why not just offer to build them as a custom product? You will only have to build a few, which you can charge a premium for. Consider it a trial market. Improve with your customer base, if the need arises.


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

> $1800 for a complete boat and retrieval device.


What is the retrieval device? One could rack up $2k easily on rod and a BIG real.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

what happens if the fish decides to rip another 600yards off.....must be using a real BIG reel for this.....I have seen a portable compressed air system that would shoot a bait 300yards or so, using a 12volt system.....kinda like a potato launcher using pvc pipe for the tube....work fairly well too


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

I really appreciate everybody's suggestions, keep them coming! This is a work in progress and we will look at every angle to try and get the price down out of the atmosphere.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

We built the prototypes for our own use only. They do what we want them to do. We have had a lot of interest by people who have seen them in us marketing this to the public. We didn't build the boats with the intention of going into production. Building them as a custom product is our intention at this time if there are interested buyers.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Custom built reel of our own design.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

If you are fishing a bait out 600 yards you would need at least an 8/0 or bigger reel for the line capacity. You would also have to use the mousetrap rig to keep excess slack out of the line for a solid hookset. The compressed air cannon is limited to frozen bait and or small pieces of bait and the reel must be a spinner.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> We didn't build the boats with the intention of going into production. Building them as a custom product is our intention at this time if there are interested buyers.


Sorry, could have swore I read that you were trying to determine "what market, if any" there was for this product. I also understand that you were applying for a patent, which isn't something that someone usually does unless they have ALOT of money to enforce said patent. All indications seemed to point to a consumer product, as opposed to a custom.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

We are exploring any and all option at this point but as you said patents are only as good as the money you have to enforce them!


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

Are there any regs about using devices other than your standard fishing tackle to get bait to the fishes?


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

There could be in some areas.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The Salvo Monster would eat it for lunch. 2 pound appetizer:beer:


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

bronzbck1 said:


> The Salvo Monster would eat it for lunch. 2 pound appetizer:beer:


No doubt! Would be a fun thirty seconds till he spooled ya!


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

As per P&S rules, you can't make stuff for sale unless you become a sponsor. Contact Sandflea if you wish to do so.

Thanks P&S Staff


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> If you are fishing a bait out 600 yards you would need at least an 8/0 or bigger reel for the line capacity. You would also have to use the mousetrap rig to keep excess slack out of the line for a solid hookset. The compressed air cannon is limited to frozen bait and or small pieces of bait and the reel must be a spinner.


Sorry to shoot holes in your ait baloon but your kinda wrong. Smallest reel i would make a 600yd drop with is a 12/0 with braid, but why make a 600yd drop? Just get a yak and drop your bait llike normal folks.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

GaryM said:


> I know I'm green at this surf fishing game, but I'm trying to visualize what having a bait 600 yards out would be like. That's almost a 3rd of a mile...5 football fields (unless it's a Canadian field because they have a longer field and bigger balls). All I can imagine is a lot of tangled up pissed off people unless the fish only swims directly away from or directly towards the person that managed to get it 600 yards out...but I may be wrong.


Best place to drop a bait is paddle deep or behind a bar or in the wade gut, 600yds is unnecesary for nc. Probably pointless honestly


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

NC KingFisher said:


> Best place to drop a bait is paddle deep or behind a bar or in the wade gut, 600yds is unnecesary for nc. Probably pointless honestly


From what I have seen in Topsail, there seems to be one pronounced bar, about 100 yards or so out. Inside that there are depressions but nothing pronounced enough where I would call the 100 yard bar a second one.
Seems like there is the outer bar, then basically a flat until right by the beach where you can find small guts here and there. Beach seems pretty flat though. Am I way off? Up in the OBX I see bars and guts going further out.
And nothing like I read about in TX.
pods


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> Sorry to shoot holes in your ait baloon but your kinda wrong. Smallest reel i would make a 600yd drop with is a 12/0 with braid, but why make a 600yd drop? Just get a yak and drop your bait llike normal folks.


There are folks having a lot of luck using the mousetrap rig with 8/0 and 10/0 reels in Texas. There are a lot of us guys out there that either can't physically kayak a bait out or value our life over kayaking baits out after dark. Also this boat can take a bait out in water that most guys wouldn't kayak in anyway.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I didn't take the time to read through all of these posts but it has already been done and is available to purchase already. http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/electrickontiki/electric_kontiki-PT400.htm


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, great link... That system is extremely well done. 

Looks like they are doing the shore based version of "long lining". Can't imagine trying to drag back a string of 25 fish!


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

The Kontiki that is sold by that company is designed for shore based long lining. Our design is made to deliver a bait out past the sandbars at which time the bait is deployed to the bottom and the boat is retrieved, completely different concept. On a side note, most of the kontiki boats run upwards of $1800 including the retrieval system.


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is a link for a Texas forum, in here you'll find links to manufacturers that have these.


http://texasfishingforum.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/7927684/RC_Boat_to_get_bait_out_for_bi


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah that is exactly what it is. There is a market for it over there in NZ cause the fishing conditions call for it. Here in the US it just is not really needed. Here is the link for the company that currently sells them. http://www.powertiki.co.nz/ I am sure it could be converted to drop off a large bait and then retrieved for another drop if you cant kayak or just dont have any friends with a kayak. BUt for the price I can buy two or 3 kayaks used and be able to do a lot more than just shark fish. Of course I didn't have any problems paddling out in the dark with a 20 pound king full of hooks in my lap this past summer.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

That Kontiki would be a great tool for a commercial fisherman, and would easily justify it's price tag. For a rec fisherman, though,this system seems like a toy.

Anybody in the states use such a thing? If so, for what? (besides shark)


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

We are working diligently to try and get our price point down. Also if you are capable of kayaking baits out then you would not require a bait delivery boat. A lot of us are not capable due to health issues or age.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hate to say this, but surf fishermen are a cheap ass bunch. Usually, if a surf fisherman is going to spend money, he's going to become a tackle ho... Not a better fisherman.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> The Kontiki that is sold by that company is designed for shore based long lining. Our design is made to deliver a bait out past the sandbars at which time the bait is deployed to the bottom and the boat is retrieved, completely different concept. On a side note, most of the kontiki boats run upwards of $1800 including the retrieval system.


Yeah if your quality is on point then your price is not off but that still does not mean there is a market for it here.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> There are folks having a lot of luck using the mousetrap rig with 8/0 and 10/0 reels in Texas. There are a lot of us guys out there that either can't physically kayak a bait out or value our life over kayaking baits out after dark. Also this boat can take a bait out in water that most guys wouldn't kayak in anyway.


First of all theres not an 8/0 reel lol. The tsf shark fishing site is bs, bfish drop baits when they feel the mouse trap. If you dont wanna yak in rough stuff, cast baits or go bream fishing. When theres onknly on bar droping it on the other side is a fine spot, most places in nc arent like texas. Go to sharksonthesand and see how many big fish and how few mouse trap rigs there is


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> First of all theres not an 8/0 reel lol. The tsf shark fishing site is bs, bfish drop baits when they feel the mouse trap. If you dont wanna yak in rough stuff, cast baits or go bream fishing. When theres onknly on bar droping it on the other side is a fine spot, most places in nc arent like texas. Go to sharksonthesand and see how many big fish and how few mouse trap rigs there is


Sorry I meant to say 9/0 reel. As far as the mouse trap rig is concerned, the theory seems sound and it has worked for some people. I am sure there are many other ways to do it.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Obviously a product like this is not for everybody. If you are capable of kayaking a bait out then it seems like way to much to pay but if you are not capable of kayaking in the ocean then it will allow you to be able to get your bait out much farther than a cast would. It will also take out a much larger bait than can be cast. I believe that there are other people out there like myself who are not capable of kayaking a bait but still want to fish baits from the beach farther out than I can cast. I could go to the pier and fight for a spot at the rail and play the wood plank lottery to see who's clicker goes off today but I much prefer the less crowded beach.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> Obviously a product like this is not for everybody... but **I** much prefer the less crowded beach.


Yes, but you asked for *OTHER* people's opinions. (without being very discriminating in your criteria) And while I can't say that this is a unanimous opinion, what you've already heard is rather representative, in my experience, of what you're likely to hear from the surf fishing community, as a whole. You're going to find a few guys who blow smoke up your butt and tell you how interested they are in your product, one or two who MAY actually buy it, a whole lot of others who will ridicule it, or criticize the very concept, and plenty more who will spend every waking moment trying to think of new reasons why it can't possibly work.

Let's face it... what you are offering is a "rich boy" toy. It's really not something that has mass appeal. Like I told you early on, it's best to know exactly what your market is, and develop it around the people who will actually use it, rather than throwing darts and hoping some stick. You were given some great advice when you were pointed towards the Kontiki. Find out where people use those things, and narrow in. THAT'S your market.

Just being honest with you.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah i will yak all the baits you want me to for a log of dip. Yakking dont bother me nor anyone else who lbsfs seriously for that matter. and seriously try a sliding trace on your rigs lot less dropped baits.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

It appears that with over 800 views of this thread in two days that there is interest in the concept. The main problem everyone has is the price and that they don't think it will work. As far as it working, I have seen it work and I have fished with it. We have videos of it working as well. If we can get the price down to say $1300 would the feedback improve?


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> It appears that with over 800 views of this thread in two days that there is interest in the concept. The main problem everyone has is the price and that they don't think it will work. As far as it working, I have seen it work and I have fished with it. We have videos of it working as well. If we can get the price down to say $1300 would the feedback improve?


http://www.aquacat.co.za/home

But hasn't this already been done and available for anyone that really wants it? And these guys claim to already have it patented internationally.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

GaryM said:


> http://www.aquacat.co.za/home
> 
> But hasn't this already been done and available for anyone that really wants it? And these guys claim to already have it patented internationally.


The Aqucat Dinglehopper is a great product. It should be for the price they are asking for it. The last time I checked it cost over $3500 to get one shipped into this country. Also the RC frequency that they use for their boat is illegal in the US according to the FCC. I did see one on Ebay some time ago that went for over $3800 used! Our design and the way that we approached this is very different from the Dinglehopper. Our boat will carry more weight and is much more low tech and less prone to issues such as a battery going dead or losing RC contact with the boat and losing it. We researched both the Kontiki and Dinglehopper as well as the smaller Carp fishing boats that are in use over seas. The dinglehopper came the closest to doing what we wanted to do but still wasn't capable of everything that we wanted to do. Add that to the three and a half grand price tag and we opted to come up with something new. Our design is so different from anything else out there that there is no danger of patent infringement.


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

Ouch...guess that explains why everything but the price is on the website. Well I wish you all the best with this.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Well.. there's definitely going to be pple interested in this. I'm sure the guys yaking out baits for shark would prefer NOT to be in the ocean 200 yds from shore at night with possible 10ft sharks in the water lol. I'm also sure they would rather not have to pack and drag out a freaking kayak every time they go fishing on top of all the other gear they need. 

But the cost will probably need to drop to $500... if they're willing spend that much on a rod or reel they'll be inclined to get that kinda device. 

I understand it's gonna cost a lot because you need to ensure longevity of the product and protecting the internals from the saltwater.. plus making sure the radio and electronics are top notch you don't loose the boat to the waves. Maybe there's a way to use the fishing line as a tether instead of a separate system. Or if the boat is good enough you won't need a tether. What about an inflatable body with an sturdy frame to cut costs. Can you increase it's capabilities by fashioning a depth finder onto it and have it wireless transmit the signal back to shore? That would increase the interested market. Maybe the tether can just be another rod and reel.. once it's dropped the bait off, turn off the engines and reel it back in.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Vinnx said:


> Well.. there's definitely going to be pple interested in this. I'm sure the guys yaking out baits for shark would prefer NOT to be in the ocean 200 yds from shore at night with possible 10ft sharks in the water lol. I'm also sure they would rather not have to pack and drag out a freaking kayak every time they go fishing on top of all the other gear they need.
> 
> But the cost will probably need to drop to $500... if they're willing spend that much on a rod or reel they'll be inclined to get that kinda device.
> 
> I understand it's gonna cost a lot because you need to ensure longevity of the product and protecting the internals from the saltwater.. plus making sure the radio and electronics are top notch you don't loose the boat to the waves. Maybe there's a way to use the fishing line as a tether instead of a separate system. Or if the boat is good enough you won't need a tether. What about an inflatable body with an sturdy frame to cut costs. Can you increase it's capabilities by fashioning a depth finder onto it and have it wireless transmit the signal back to shore? That would increase the interested market. Maybe the tether can just be another rod and reel.. once it's dropped the bait off, turn off the engines and reel it back in.


I do not see us being able to get the price down to that level and not be losing a bunch of money. The cost of the main parts is over that amount even before we start putting it together. With the cost of using all stainless steel hardware, the size of the motor and battery required to propel it through the surf while pulling the tether and bait line and the various things needed to make it waterproof and able to operate in a saltwater environment while lasting for a reasonable amount of time things really add up. I can't build one for myself for that amount! Maybe if I had a major manufacturing facility and the orders to support purchasing very large quantities of supplies but I doubt that overhead at that point would allow the price to drop much under $1200. With the Dinglehopper and Kontiki boats costing much more than this model it seems that other people have hit the same wall in their pricing. We are looking at every part of the boat and process to see if costs can be lowered. The weight of the boat has to be at a level that is not conducive to retrieving it with a rod and reel. A lighter boat would not be able to make it through the type of surf that this one will. Maybe if we were launching outside the breakers it would be different but we want the boat to be launchable from the beach in 5 to 6 foot waves. An inflatable body is an interesting idea although I am not sure how it would work out with the hooks. I will look into that though as well as the depth finder option although I would imagine that would increase the cost instead of lower it. Thanks for the input!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

solid7 said:


> Hate to say this, but surf fishermen are a cheap ass bunch. Usually, if a surf fisherman is going to spend money, he's going to become a tackle ho... Not a better fisherman.


This is probably one of your biggest obstacles in making it a very successful business. Surf fishing in general is a very small percentage of the total fishing business. Add to that probably 99% of all surf fisherman are using the cheapest possible wallyworld combos that they can get. Your best bet, as was mentioned, would be to make them as a custom order for customers to get a feel for interest in actual purchasers and not just those kicking the tires. I for one would be interested in seeing it in action but would really have no interest in purchasing one. For me it would take away from some of the experiences that I enjoy while surf fishing such as uncorking a nice cast and hearing my reel sing as I deliver the bait to its destination. Surf fishing for me a is very basic way of fishing, just me, my knowledge, experience, skills and talent or lack there of trying to outsmart a fish. I have a boat and enjoy fishing from it but not nearly as much as I like my feet in the sand because to me boat fishing is less of a challenge.

John


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

I agree that this will have to be a custom product meant for a select group of people. Like you I also enjoy the process of casting from the beach and only envisioned using this boat to run baits too large to cast or small baits out to distances to far to cast to. I do think that once a few of the skeptics see it work and do exactly what we say it will do their opinions may sway!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> I do think that once a few of the skeptics see it work and do exactly what we say it will do their opinions may sway!


I don't think anybody is questioning that the product will work. The only thing in question is whether or not it's marketable. This isn't something that a market is going to magically appear for. In other words, even seeing one work isn't going to make a surf fisherman believe that they can't live without it.

Worse yet, you'll be responsible for follow up. (warranty, repair, legal issues, etc) That will be the hardest sell with a custom product like this. Will you be around to deal with problems in a few years time? Or will you disappear when you realize that this was a fun toy for you, but a nightmare in the hands of other people?

It's very rare that a small start up is committed enough financially or otherwise, to stand behind their products for the long term.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

solid7 said:


> I don't think anybody is questioning that the product will work. The only thing in question is whether or not it's marketable. This isn't something that a market is going to magically appear for. In other words, even seeing one work isn't going to make a surf fisherman believe that they can't live without it.
> 
> Worse yet, you'll be responsible for follow up. (warranty, repair, legal issues, etc) That will be the hardest sell with a custom product like this. Will you be around to deal with problems in a few years time? Or will you disappear when you realize that this was a fun toy for you, but a nightmare in the hands of other people?
> 
> It's very rare that a small start up is committed enough financially or otherwise, to stand behind their products for the long term.



So then our best option is to pursue a patent and then present the idea to a larger company that has the resources to offer it at a lower price and back up the product with service and warranty?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> So then our best option is to pursue a patent and then present the idea to a larger company that has the resources to offer it at a lower price and back up the product with service and warranty?


Well, let's put it this way... Your best bet would be to try to market this idea to someone who has the resources to actually market it and warranty it, yes. But it doesn't stop there. When you present your idea, you have to be prepared for their criticisms, and possibly rejection. And if nobody with the capital to put your product into production is willing to take on the risk, then ultimately, you have to accept the realities of the situation. With that in mind, if a company with resources doesn't feel that a product is worth the risk, or that it isn't marketable, then you have to believe that it would be an unmitigated disaster for a smaller entity. (and it often is - I can tell you horror stories of people losing money, homes, wives, etc)

Your first course of action should NEVER be a patent lawyer. They want your $, and will make sure that you get a patent, whether it's by clever re-wording, or outright falsification of the product description. Most patented products will never go to market, and these clever fellas know this. But they get paid, even if you don't. There are other protections available if you have a product that you want to try to market. Most parties - patent or not - will get a Non Disclosure Agreement (NDA) signed, and make an initial disclosure. It's a document that will attest to the fact that your idea has been shared, it's time stamped, and it costs absolutely nothing. (except maybe drawing up the document, should you choose not to use an existing template) Your patent becomes worth its weight in gold when your product proves marketable and profitable. It keeps everyone honest. Except for the Chinese, but I digress...


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Well, let's put it this way... Your best bet would be to try to market this idea to someone who has the resources to actually market it and warranty it, yes. But it doesn't stop there. When you present your idea, you have to be prepared for their criticisms, and possibly rejection. And if nobody with the capital to put your product into production is willing to take on the risk, then ultimately, you have to accept the realities of the situation. With that in mind, if a company with resources doesn't feel that a product is worth the risk, or that it isn't marketable, then you have to believe that it would be an unmitigated disaster for a smaller entity. (and it often is - I can tell you horror stories of people losing money, homes, wives, etc)
> 
> Your first course of action should NEVER be a patent lawyer. They want your $, and will make sure that you get a patent, whether it's by clever re-wording, or outright falsification of the product description. Most patented products will never go to market, and these clever fellas know this. But they get paid, even if you don't. There are other protections available if you have a product that you want to try to market. Most parties - patent or not - will get a Non Disclosure Agreement (NDA) signed, and make an initial disclosure. It's a document that will attest to the fact that your idea has been shared, it's time stamped, and it costs absolutely nothing. (except maybe drawing up the document, should you choose not to use an existing template) Your patent becomes worth its weight in gold when your product proves marketable and profitable. It keeps everyone honest. Except for the Chinese, but I digress...


So if a large company should decide to buy the idea would I then get the patent or sell them the idea without it?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Well, let's put it this way... Your best bet would be to try to market this idea to someone who has the resources to actually market it and warranty it, yes. But it doesn't stop there. When you present your idea, you have to be prepared for their criticisms, and possibly rejection. And if nobody with the capital to put your product into production is willing to take on the risk, then ultimately, you have to accept the realities of the situation. With that in mind, if a company with resources doesn't feel that a product is worth the risk, or that it isn't marketable, then you have to believe that it would be an unmitigated disaster for a smaller entity. (and it often is - I can tell you horror stories of people losing money, homes, wives, etc)
> 
> Your first course of action should NEVER be a patent lawyer. They want your $, and will make sure that you get a patent, whether it's by clever re-wording, or outright falsification of the product description. Most patented products will never go to market, and these clever fellas know this. But they get paid, even if you don't. There are other protections available if you have a product that you want to try to market. Most parties - patent or not - will get a Non Disclosure Agreement (NDA) signed, and make an initial disclosure. It's a document that will attest to the fact that your idea has been shared, it's time stamped, and it costs absolutely nothing. (except maybe drawing up the document, should you choose not to use an existing template) Your patent becomes worth its weight in gold when your product proves marketable and profitable. It keeps everyone honest. Except for the Chinese, but I digress...


How about just going fishing with your boat and enjoying it?

If you want to put effort into making a great deal of money, go to Law School and become a Patent Attorney


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

You can sell an idea without a patent. If you sell an idea for a lump sum, no patent required. (this has been done many times) Maybe necessary if you could make continuous royalties, or if you planned on making the product yourself, maintaining full control. (especially where you have competition and/or vendors who might pilfer your idea) But you really need to acquaint yourself with the process of "disclosing" your idea. Publicly, or otherwise. 

Here is a really good article to begin with. It's no nonsense, and while it doesn't get too detailed, it may help you realize what you're up against.

http://www.businessweek.com/stories/2006-01-31/when-do-you-really-need-a-patent

Patent = money. There is nothing about having a patent that doesn't involve a significant amount of money. Typically, a patent defense case is viewed with a $10K minimum. (to retain the lawyer, and assuming that it's a local venue) So if you aren't making alot of sales, why the patent?


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Garboman said:


> How about just going fishing with your boat and enjoying it?
> 
> If you want to put effort into making a great deal of money, go to Law School and become a Patent Attorney


We are fishing with and enjoying our boat but when you have a good idea and it could be worth some money, why not pursue it and see. Plus I have no interest in becoming a professional liar I mean lawyer!


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

solid7 said:


> You can sell an idea without a patent. If you sell an idea for a lump sum, no patent required. (this has been done many times) Maybe necessary if you could make continuous royalties, or if you planned on making the product yourself, maintaining full control. (especially where you have competition and/or vendors who might pilfer your idea) But you really need to acquaint yourself with the process of "disclosing" your idea. Publicly, or otherwise.
> 
> Here is a really good article to begin with. It's no nonsense, and while it doesn't get too detailed, it may help you realize what you're up against.
> 
> ...


I will check it out. Thanks for the advice and ice water bath!


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

solid7 said:


> You can sell an idea without a patent. If you sell an idea for a lump sum, no patent required. (this has been done many times) Maybe necessary if you could make continuous royalties, or if you planned on making the product yourself, maintaining full control. (especially where you have competition and/or vendors who might pilfer your idea) But you really need to acquaint yourself with the process of "disclosing" your idea. Publicly, or otherwise.
> 
> Here is a really good article to begin with. It's no nonsense, and while it doesn't get too detailed, it may help you realize what you're up against.
> 
> ...


I will check it out. Thanks for the advice and ice water bath!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> I will check it out. Thanks for the advice and ice water bath!


Just know that I'm not being negative on you. I'd rather see you make money than an attorney, but if it's not there to be made...


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I think it's great that you seem to have successfully accomplished what you set out to build. So congrats! Due to the high cost, it does seem like it would be extremely difficult to profit very much if at all. Since it is priced out of range for most individuals, it may be worth exploring the possibility of selling one to a business or outfitter who could turn around and rent them for daily use. At $60 a day it would only take 30 rental days to recoup the initial purchase price. That could easily happen over the course of a single season if the concept became common knowledge. Of course that idea would depend on the products long term durability for rental type use, and your ability to offer readily available parts and service. Just some random thoughts. Either way I can't imagine getting rich off of it. Best of luck to you. Sure would be fun to play with.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

jakuka said:


> I think it's great that you seem to have successfully accomplished what you set out to build. So congrats! Due to the high cost, it does seem like it would be extremely difficult to profit very much if at all. Since it is priced out of range for most individuals, it may be worth exploring the possibility of selling one to a business or outfitter who could turn around and rent them for daily use. At $60 a day it would only take 30 rental days to recoup the initial purchase price. That could easily happen over the course of a single season if the concept became common knowledge. Of course that idea would depend on the products long term durability for rental type use, and your ability to offer readily available parts and service. Just some random thoughts. Either way I can't imagine getting rich off of it. Best of luck to you. Sure would be fun to play with.


I had not considered the rental potential of this. Thanks!


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

The Panga is a type of modest-sized, open, outboard-powered, fishing boat common throughout much of the developing world, including Central America, the Caribbean, parts of Africa, the Middle East, and much of Asia. The original panga design was developed by Yamaha as part of a World Bank project circa 1970. Pangas are commonly operated directly off of beaches. The name comes from the upswept bow of the boat which resembles the machete or knife called a panga. In addition to being used by fishermen, pangas are also popular with Somali pirates.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)




----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

http://www.excelsportfishing.com/


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> I do not see us being able to get the price down to that level and not be losing a bunch of money. The cost of the main parts is over that amount even before we start putting it together. With the cost of using all stainless steel hardware, the size of the motor and battery required to propel it through the surf while pulling the tether and bait line and the various things needed to make it waterproof and able to operate in a saltwater environment while lasting for a reasonable amount of time things really add up. I can't build one for myself for that amount! Maybe if I had a major manufacturing facility and the orders to support purchasing very large quantities of supplies but I doubt that overhead at that point would allow the price to drop much under $1200. With the Dinglehopper and Kontiki boats costing much more than this model it seems that other people have hit the same wall in their pricing. We are looking at every part of the boat and process to see if costs can be lowered. The weight of the boat has to be at a level that is not conducive to retrieving it with a rod and reel. A lighter boat would not be able to make it through the type of surf that this one will. Maybe if we were launching outside the breakers it would be different but we want the boat to be launchable from the beach in 5 to 6 foot waves. An inflatable body is an interesting idea although I am not sure how it would work out with the hooks. I will look into that though as well as the depth finder option although I would imagine that would increase the cost instead of lower it. Thanks for the input!


Yea i understand. R u buying the parts at manu prices or retail? A sturdy plastic frame with an inflatable body would really drive down costs if possible. U just need to keep any hooks away from the inflatable part. For sure a depth finder would add to the cost.. but it can be another model or an add on.... just trying to think of ideas to expand the product to a larger base of fishermen.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

castingsfun said:


> http://www.excelsportfishing.com/



My first thought was why is this video on this thread, a Highjack....?

After watching it however I need to get one

Gyro Stabilization is new to me however it is a most impressive comparison between the gyro stabilized boat and the other boat which seems to have a very intoxicated helmsman manning the controls and it would be worth $1800 to me (It is probably much more like $18K though as in bust out another Thousand(s)


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

It's A skilled shark team. I'd say it takes at least three guys to target freight trains from
the suds. Working the yak rigging the rods, bait and wiring the behemoth. Just A few
of many responsibilities when it comes to the task at hand. This is what I'm seeing with
this thread. Everything else is, let the imagination run wild and seA what comes out of it.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Vinnx said:


> Yea i understand. R u buying the parts at manu prices or retail? A sturdy plastic frame with an inflatable body would really drive down costs if possible. U just need to keep any hooks away from the inflatable part. For sure a depth finder would add to the cost.. but it can be another model or an add on.... just trying to think of ideas to expand the product to a larger base of fishermen.


I think that adding a depth finder to the boat is an excellent idea as an add on option. I know that there are depth finders available that will transmit a signal back to the beach. I will have to check them out.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

What's DGPS, differential availability?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLdGCHUbMCY


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

castingsfun said:


> What's DGPS, differential availability?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLdGCHUbMCY


How do your comments and videos have anything to do with this thread?


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

What's A transducer. How strong does it have to be? Where are you going to mount it?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry . . . For that amount of "coin", I pass on this invention.

Good Luck !


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*We know who he is.* 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml6_DGESpqQ


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

What if the boats were available for rent at your beach for say $50 a day.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> What if the boats were available for rent at your beach for say $50 a day.


I would rent it for a Day on Avalon Pier next October, I am not interested in the beach as I can all ready out cast most fleas except one or two of them 

I do not Shark fish so I only need to get out further than the fella next to me can cast most times....

I would be fishing from the Pier and the boat would be lowered down into the water with a Drum Net and then after it drops the bait off it will come back to the Pier and get netted to be brought up by the same Drum net

May have to just lower the Boat down to the water with 100 Pound Shock line so as not to get tangled in the Drum Net

Would your propeller/steering system stand up to this? Would your boat be able to be steered back to the pier and kept close to the pilings without being buffeted by wind and waves so we can net it safely

I would have the General film it and we should get bit by some nice sized Drum and I can guarantee there will be a lot of protest and laughing going on that day with the Drum fellas If I out catch the rest by a wide margin other people(s) would want to rent also. I may even sub rent and make them pay $10 for a single trip if the bite is red hot.....

I would *have* be able to buy some type of insurance policy to limit my liability to only acts of criminal mischief and theft

My position would have to be that I would be indemnified from having to pay anything if the boat is sent out and for what ever reason your boat does not make it back to the pier or beach due to electronic or other malfunction that is out of my control and the Rental Agreement amendment that I will require to be signed by all parties that I will draft will detail that just about everything is out of my control.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

I will have to make a few modifications for the boat to be launched from a pier. For one thing it will need to be lighter and probably smaller. I would also probably insist on a tether line for insurance against malfunction and loss. I will work on making a pier launchable version.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## SeahorsePhil (Mar 18, 2014)

I make the Seahorse Electric Kontiki's.
Believe me there is a market for this sort of device.
Make it right, demo it, promote it and it will sell


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

Pretty nice guy for your competitor to be encouraging you.

Personally, I think Quadcopters are where this is going. They are now capable of cheaply providing video feedback so that if you want, you can locate a school of drum from the air and drop bait right on them.

Check out Phantom products. I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to attach a servo clip to the bottom of one if it hasn't already been done.


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

good idea,, good luck.. but for 1800.00 i can take three friends offshore all day and fill up some coolers..


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Personally, I think Quadcopters are where this is going. .


Ditto.


----------



## razertoo (Jan 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Pretty nice guy for your competitor to be encouraging you.
> 
> Personally, I think Quadcopters are where this is going. They are now capable of cheaply providing video feedback so that if you want, you can locate a school of drum from the air and drop bait right on them.
> 
> Check out Phantom products. I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to attach a servo clip to the bottom of one if it hasn't already been done.


Doesn't this sort of defeat the object of fishing?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

razertoo said:


> Doesn't this sort of defeat the object of fishing?


No, this would be termed Fly Fishing


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I think id rather have a jetski than this kadoodle hopper, at least with a jetski i can take the hot hooters chicks with me


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Havin been in the Business of Tackle for around 12 years now I can tell you this, It will Not Sell.. I can tell you that I was one of the Original Bait Kayak Paddlers, when there were open beaches to use.. We have no more Beaches where it would be usable here on Hatteras.. Its called Beach Closures. We are lucky to still be in business.. I wish you luck but, not a Chance this Item will FLY.. 
JAM


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Where u guys testin these....on the S Branch of that N Fork


----------



## cayrbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Can you say DROAN ?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Can you say two year old thread


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

don't use it if there are any waves,high winds,oh yeah,a ripping tide will play havoc with your tow line if it is over 4 lb. test. otherwise go for it if you think anyone can afford it....go out on the beach and research your target market


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Learn a lesson from Boston Whaler . . . Unsinkable.

Their hulls are foam cores with fiberglass, inside & out. Years ago, they had an ad where they cut one in half with a chainsaw and both halves continued to float just fine !

So, cut your hull from styrofoam block, cut out the recesses for the motor, etc. Then, fiberglass it inside & out . . . PRESTO ! Lightweight, waterproof, and much cheaper !!!


----------



## Jc41801 (10 mo ago)

wvsaltwaterjunky said:


> My business partner and I have been working on a design for a bait deployment boat that will handle reasonable surf while deploying up to a 2 pound bait out to distances of 600 yards for the past 12 months. At this time we have two working prototypes that were tested at Nagshead, NC in October. Tests went extremely well with big baits deployed at distances only achievable by kayaks. We are now in the process of creating a third and final prototype taking the best of both of the previous models and combining them into the final product. Up to this point we have been working on this to allow us to fish big baits from the beach without the kayak part as neither of us is capable of ocean kayaking. Now that we have something that outperforms our expectations we are considering starting a business dedicated to making and selling these bait deployment boats to allow surf fisherman the opportunity to stay high and dry on the beach while fishing far beyond the third sandbar. We would appreciate your feedback as to if there is a market for this boat so that we can make our decision. The price point we have discussed is around $1800 for a complete boat and retrieval device. We welcome all comments as to the viability of our idea. I apologize for the vague details but if we choose to produce these boats we will need to keep specifics to ourselves until the patent is complete.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ben


 There is already a bait boat currently that auto deploys and comes back to you won’t flip can handle 2 or more pounds of bait I believe it’s 1200


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Jc41801 said:


> There is already a bait boat currently that auto deploys and comes back to you won’t flip can handle 2 or more pounds of bait I believe it’s 1200


You must've been googling one also because this thread is 11 years old. 

Wonder if op called his product Auqacat? I don't have time for 6 pages to know....


----------



## mukargya3 (9 mo ago)

I agree -- way too expensive for a toy. I have looked into the idea of getting a remote controlled boat (tied to a extra spool of line) and having it take my bait out there and if for whatever reason it loses signal, I will just pull it back. I know it is easier said than done, but some of the best remote controlled boats are no more than a few hundred dollars (given that I do water proof the engine and all components so that salt doesn't have a huge impact on the exterior and interior).
hellodear.in

teatv.ltd


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Benji said:


> You must've been googling one also because this thread is 11 years old.
> 
> Wonder if op called his product Auqacat? I don't have time for 6 pages to know....


II know reading over this last page....You Miss Dave don't you😢


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

DaBig2na said:


> II know reading over this last page....You Miss Dave don't you😢


Not really, why do you say?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Benji said:


> Not really, why do you say?


If you don't remember Dave then never mind...I detested the guy
Every time I see a old post like this one come up and see his name marked through as a permanent ban... I remember his melt down....


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

DaBig2na said:


> If you don't remember Dave then never mind...I detested the guy
> Every time I see a old post like this one come up and see his name marked through as a permanent ban... I remember his melt down....


You mean you don't miss all those helpful YouTube videos?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

DaBig2na said:


> If you don't remember Dave then never mind...I detested the guy
> Every time I see a old post like this one come up and see his name marked through as a permanent ban... I remember his melt down....


No.. i 100% remember him. And the meltdown and his analysis of a drum rig🤣🤣. Didn't know why anyone would miss him. Did used to get a chuckle out of you roasting him though


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Benji said:


> No.. i 100% remember him. And the meltdown and his analysis of a drum rig🤣🤣. Didn't know why anyone would miss him. Did used to get a chuckle out of you roasting him though


As I was scrolling through this thread I noticed his name ... Ive seen him on Alan Tani's website from time to time as I was going over there for some research..... Let those guys deal with him! I can only imagine the  he comes up with over there.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Easier and cheaper way to deploy baits with a kite.


----------

